# Is this a good sub for under $200



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

I am looking to add a sub to my home theater system. But I do not have a tall budget. I found the Dayton SUB-120 HT Series 12" 150 Watt Powered Subwoofer at Partsexpress. Is this a good sub and amp for under $200. My room is only 16X16 a small room. 

I have a hookup question about this sub and amp. Would the amp from this sub power both the sub and my right and left speakers? 

My current setup is a Vintage Pioneer SX-950 receiver speaker outs to a old Bose Accoustimass (I think it has 2 8" drivers in it) to my right and left speakers (each are dayton 7" drivers with 1" tweeters) 
I believe that the Bose Accoustimass sub has a crossover built in. I am not getting much low out of the Bose sub. 

A other question I have is about XLR connections. I am thinking of replacing my right and lefts with a pair of Mackie HR8's. The Makie HR8's have balanced XLR connections but the Dayton amp does not. Is this a big deal? From my understanding using a good quality RCA cable is fine if I am not running the signal long distance. 
All opinions are welcome


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Yes, it is a nice sub. Not the most musical in the world but a nice deal for what you're paying, especially compared to big box brand subs in the same price range.

I also recommend considering the Lavasub 10" They're supposed to be mighty nice subs that will fill that room.

XLR connections are not a big deal compared to RCA unless you're getting hum, but do realize that some professional gear has a lower input sensitivity compared to commercial home gear. You might need a samson s-convert or high output voltage pre-out to properly drive the volume on them.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I do think that the Dayton SUB-120 is though to beat for the money. Really is an excellent value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

At that price i would also recomend a Dayton sub, good product for the money.:T


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

JJ do you think the Dayton is better than the Infinity ps212 @ $ 248.00 ?


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

How about a Cadence CSX-12 Anyone have experience with this sub?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You can get the Infinity PS212 for $219 at Amazon. It is very well engineered, has good output and bass extension, and is a very good value at that price.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

How would the hook up work. Would the amp on the powered sub only run the sub or would it run both the sub and the right and left speakers? I have a 2nd power amp a ADCOM GFA-545 II I could use. 
I am looking for more control. I am thinking of purchasing a EQ. I am just not getting the clarity from my music or the bottom end punch.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

rentonhighlands said:


> How would the hook up work. Would the amp on the powered sub only run the sub or would it run both the sub and the right and left speakers? I have a 2nd power amp a ADCOM GFA-545 II I could use.
> I am looking for more control. I am thinking of purchasing a EQ. I am just not getting the clarity from my music or the bottom end punch.


Why don't you list your current equipment which would help in determining your possible configurations? The subwoofer amplifier powers just the subwoofer. Any loudspeaker output on a subwoofer is generally/usually just a passthrough of the high level input with a high pass filter applied.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

My current setup is a Vintage Pioneer SX-950 receiver speaker outs to a old Bose Accoustimass (I think it has 2 8" drivers in it) to my right and left speakers (each are dayton 7" drivers with 1" tweeters) 
and I have ADCOM GFA-545 II I could use

I was thinking I could use this config
RCA out of my computer using my computer as a preamp
then to the sub amp then to the adcom power amp to power my left and rights. 
How would I connect a EQ to this setup to give me more control? 
My SX-950 is old and cutting out it needs to be serviced.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

rentonhighlands said:


> My current setup is a Vintage Pioneer SX-950 receiver speaker outs to a old Bose Accoustimass (I think it has 2 8" drivers in it) to my right and left speakers (each are dayton 7" drivers with 1" tweeters)
> and I have ADCOM GFA-545 II I could use
> 
> I was thinking I could use this config
> ...


I'm confused. Are you running speaker wire from the SX-950 to a Bose Acoustimass module inputs and then running speaker wire to your left and right speakers from the Bose Acoustimass module outputs ?

You usually cannot run a line level signal from a preamplifier to a subwoofer and then use the speaker level outputs to the loudspeakers. You could run the line level output from computer RCA jacks to the Adcom power amplifier and then connect Adcom speaker outputs to the Bose Acoustimass module inputs and connect your right and left loudspeakers to the Bose Acoustimass module outputs.


----------



## rentonhighlands (Mar 24, 2010)

jackfish said:


> I'm confused. Are you running speaker wire from the SX-950 to a Bose Acoustimass module inputs and then running speaker wire to your left and right speakers from the Bose Acoustimass module outputs ?
> 
> You usually cannot run a line level signal from a preamplifier to a subwoofer and then use the speaker level outputs to the loudspeakers. You could run the line level output from computer RCA jacks to the Adcom power amplifier and then connect Adcom speaker outputs to the Bose Acoustimass module inputs and connect your right and left loudspeakers to the Bose Acoustimass module outputs.


Yes I have used both these examples exactly. This is the way I currently have it set up running speaker wire from the SX-950 to a Bose Acoustimass module inputs and then running speaker wire to your left and right speakers from the Bose Acoustimass module outputs ? But I am just not getting the punch from the sub. 

The I used the same config but took out the SX-950 and added the adcom but I do not like the way the adcom sounds. I love the way the SX-950 sounds 

I was told that I am using a passive sub running at full range the Bose and this is the reason I am not getting the kick. He said I need to get a powered sub and it will fill in and I will hear a difference.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Am I right to assume you would like to oust the Pioneer and the Bose. In this case you could use several 3.5mm to male RCA's interconnects to go from your computer sound card (HT Omega Claro sound card 24bit/192khz is what I am using???) to whichever power amp in you choose e.g. Pioneer In or Adcom In. I am not sure about your computer Sound card out is there a phono out for each L/R/C surround My HT Omega Claro separates only front,sides, back surround etc.? I had my interconnects made for me. I got one 3.5mm with L/R lines out to my receiver but I have now moved to digital out from computer with a beautiful Digital Interconnect(I really did not like the Optical interconnect. One Digital line out from my computer to my receiver which recognizes the 24bit/192khz. Wow! So you do have choices let me know what you think.

Gregr:wave:


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

I was trying to be brief and forgot you have a Sub w/amp. 
Yes you can go line level out (low level out, same thing) from your computer to the subwoofer' low level in. Your Subwoofer will have a Hi Level out to your speakers. I have not seen a low level out to speakers so you will not be able to use your Adcom here in this scenario. However, your computer sound card will have a low level out to the Subwoofer specifically. Next, your computer will also have a line level out for your Adcom and your L/R speakers. 

In this scenario you are missing out on Dolby Digital 24Bit/192khz. But you on your way.

Gregr:T


----------

